# Circular saw getting in bind, need help please



## Gibby (Aug 21, 2017)

Been reading for some time but first time posting. I'm what I call an amateur wannabe wood worker even though I built my own kitchen cabinets and top. Still lots too learn here.

Bought some 8/4 cherry so that I can build my wife a dinning room table and I'm having issues ripping to size. I'm using a straight edge as a guide and my saw keeps getting into a bind part way through the cut.:frown2:

I'm using a 24 tooth blade on my circular saw.

Any idea what is causing this or what I can do to stop the binding?


----------



## zort (Jul 31, 2017)

In the same spot? Usually binding is caused by the saw blade twisting. Can you post some pictures? Are you using a 12 gauge extension cord or a cheap one?


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

The wood is pinching the saw blade. You may need to add wedges in the kerf behind the saw as you cut. Go slow and every foot or so stop, drive a small wedge into the cut behind the saw to keep the two sides from pinching the blade.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kerrys said:


> The wood is pinching the saw blade. You may need to add wedges in the kerf behind the saw as you cut. Go slow and every foot or so stop, drive a small wedge into the cut behind the saw to keep the two sides from pinching the blade.


If the kerf is pinching it puts tremendous drag into on the blade. Like applying the brake. The wedge holds the kerf open to release the drag. 
Also, 2" Cherry is tough on a small Saw. You may need to cut it in two passes instead of one. Adjust your blade depth for the first cut at only 3/4 to 1". :yes:


----------



## Gibby (Aug 21, 2017)

Forgot to mention I ran the 8/4 through the planner and is now 1 1/2" thick. I'm going to give the wedges a try and see what happens as the kerf is closing like you said.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Gibby said:


> Forgot to mention I ran the 8/4 through the planner and is now 1 1/2" thick. I'm going to give the wedges a try and see what happens as the kerf is closing like you said.
> 
> Appreciate the help.


cherry is a sweet wood check blade for build up it heat's up and will bind quick wedges work


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*periods don't cost anything Del*



del schisler said:


> cherry is a sweet wood check blade for build up it heat's up and will bind quick wedges work


I had to reread your post 3 times to figure out what you are saying. 
It may as well read like this:

cherryisasweetwoodcheckbladeforbuildupitheat'supandwillbindquick wedgeswork

If you can use the "space bar" use the "period" key .... please! :wink2:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

If you have an inexpensive saw, the blade may not be parallel to the Edge. Mine is like that. It will bind if I don't take multiple short passes at it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

